# Reel Mowers



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.ask.com/explore/buying-tow-behind-mower

anyone have any experience using a reel mower as a tow behind? I don't want to cut super wide, just don't want to walk that much if I can get more seat time. I don't think I want to fuss with a mowing deck, so a pull behind reel might be my thing. thoughts? I'm just doing a 1/3 to 1/2 acre basic yard.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

One of the biggest disadvantages to a reel mower,is trying to keep them adjusted,and sharpened. It can be very tricky,and time-consuming,if,say you snag a rock,or other object,and you have to sharpen the blades,level the shear bar,etc.
Also,most reel type mowers are powered by the wheels,so mushy areas, or wet areas,can give problems.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is sort of what I had in my minds eye - something like this when i thought of it. Seems like most the reels are gang mowers, but I don't want to cut 10 feet wide, maybe 3 or 4 at best. Maybe I'll just attach my push real to my hitch and see what happens this spring. I'm just looking for an alternative, on those days when my knees don't want to go out and push a mower, but something needs to be done. You know what I mean. I'm dumb so I just ignore the pain and do it anyways. Eventually, I'll hurt myself unless I plan ahead for my own stupidity.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How smooth is your lawn ?
Any bumps/ruts over 3",and it won't operate very well.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

smooth - and I plan to top dress to make it smoother. there is a wet spot about 5 feet by 20 feet down by the road, but I may put in a little dry well or plant something there to fix it. I already have a couple push mowers, takes about 45 minutes to do the whole thing walking. I just think it would be more fun to do it with an old fashioned pull behind reel mower attached to the garden tractor.


----------

